# MONSTER triggers



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Had a crew of six for an 8hr today. Seas were slick calm and it was a gorgeous day!! The guys didn't want to go too far and really wanted to get a mess of triggers. I'm pretty sure I delivered as this was the best trigger catch I have ever had! The largest was 25.5 inches total and weighed 10lbs on the docks digital, what a freak!! We had 5 that went over 5lbs. We also got into a mess of magnum bbs that topped off a great day. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

A few more


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Big mingos


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

did you guys catch the redfish offshore?


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Reel Wins said:


> did you guys catch the redfish offshore?


Yep.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some nice triggers.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

STUD mingos and triggers!!!! Don't suppose you'd care to share that number???? I know...I know...stop laughing...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!!!those are some freaks. nice mess of triggers!!:thumbup:


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

really nice triggers and mingo's


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are the BIGGGEST triggers I have ever seen. Great report. Great mess of fish.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Very nice fish....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

good eats right there. Nice


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. We got another 8.1lber yesterday, I will post a report later.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Now those are trashcan lids. Congrats on some big triggers.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Now those are trashcan lids. Congrats on some big triggers.


 
trash can lids, stole the words right out of my mouth! wow


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Biggest triggers I have ever seen. Nice job!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Magnum triggers and mingos being reported, a belated benefit from last year's lost season.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

:notworthy:Very Nice and Very Jealous...:notworthy:


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

some trash can lid triggers right there


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

wow what a trigger


----------

